# Sleep Apnea



## emagel@aqreva.com (Jul 13, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what code I would use for Complex (mixed) sleep apnea ? I have found codes for Central apnea and obstructive but not sure what to use for complex.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi,
There are three forms of sleep apnea: central (CSA), obstructive (OSA), and complex or mixed sleep apnea (i.e., a combination of central and obstructive) constituting 0.4%, 84% and 15% of cases respectively....

Hope it helps...

Nalini CPC


----------



## mjb5019 (Jul 13, 2011)

*sleep apnea*

From the tabular index it looks like your choice goes to Apnea sleep other


----------



## nabernhardt (Dec 6, 2012)

was also trying to find how to code dx of complex sleep apnea.
There is no apnea sleep other.

Would anyone have a suggestion on how to code this please
thanks


----------



## grabow (Dec 11, 2012)

*Complex Apnea is Central Apnea*

It is my understanding that Complex Apnea is Central Apnea.  Here are the codes:

327.21 Primary central sleep apnea
327.22 Central sleep apnea due to high-altitude periodic breathing
327.27 Central sleep apnea in conditions specified elsewhere
327.29 Other organic sleep apnea
786.04 Cheyne-Stokes respiration (Central sleep apnea due to Cheyne-Stokes
Breathing Pattern)


----------

